# Are the UK deliberately devaluing the pound?



## pinkyBear (22 Jan 2009)

Hi Guys,
I am just wondering is the UK deliberately devaluing the pound to improve exports? It has been well documented in the past few years that the manufactoring industry in the UK is shrinking - (like our own I guess).. With a devalued pound - wouldn't this potentially make the UK more attractive for investment (being cheaper) and teir exports would be cheaper as well...


----------

